# Floorplans for Marriott Hawaii properties



## nygiants11991 (Feb 9, 2015)

i am looking for floor plans for Marriotts Hawaii properties. If anyone has them I would greatly appreciate you sharing.

Would you pleas email them to me nygiants11991@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

-Shanna

PS I have Maui Ocean Club if anyone wants it.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 9, 2015)

The best place I have found to view these is to go to the marriottvacationclub.com site for whatever resort you are seeking the floor plan for.  For example, here is KBC.  http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-kauai-beach-club/overview.shtml

From there, just below the pictures on the right hand side is a floor plan link.  After the first one comes up, you can click the right arrow next to the floor plan to see other room sizes.  They do not always show all of the possibilities, but I have usually found what info that I need.

Good luck.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 9, 2015)

I only have the ones for MOC, but they are much better than what appear on Marriott's website...


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 9, 2015)

The Marriott plans seem perfectly fine, if not superior, to me. For example, click on the photo icon for any of the MOC properties below and the full color floor plan is an option to view. And not simple black and white drawing like on myvacationclub.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hote...aui-ocean-club-molokai-maui-and-lanai-towers/
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hote...ts-maui-ocean-club-lahaina-and-napili-towers/


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 9, 2015)

*We are talking about floor plans, right?*

I couldn't find the floor plans in your links, perhaps they are hard to find, or I am blind to them.  

What I was referring to was these two floor plan examples here and these two floor plans from Marriott's my-vacation web site.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 9, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> I couldn't find the floor plans in your links, perhaps they are hard to find, or I am blind to them.
> 
> What I was referring to was these two floor plan examples here and these two floor plans from Marriott's my-vacation web site.



 Yep, those same ones are there in the Marriott hotel site links. Not sure why you cannot locate them. Interesting though that may cursory review of the Marriott vacation club link turned up black and white floor plans.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 10, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Yep, those same ones are there in the Marriott hotel site links. Not sure why you cannot locate them. Interesting though that may cursory review of the Marriott vacation club link turned up black and white floor plans.



I also could not find them through your links.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 10, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I also could not find them through your links.



Works fine for me. For the given room type I want, I click on that little camera icon to the left of "View Details", and then the photos pop up to choose from. The floor plan is always the last of the photos to choose from. In addition to the MOC properties, I have done this with Ko Olina as well, so I presume all of the vacation club floor plans are housed on the respective Marriott hotel links.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, that was well hidden...

For instance, in the first link, of the 19 room options, only 7 had floor plans, and in the second link, of the 18 room options, only 5 had floor plans.  Luck of the draw...


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Villas or converted hotel units?*

The photos & floor plans show a mixture of villas and converted hotel rooms. If you are trying to trade for one of the villas, how do you ensure you do not get a converted hotel unit?


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 10, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> The photos & floor plans show a mixture of villas and converted hotel rooms. If you are trying to trade for one of the villas, how do you ensure you do not get a converted hotel unit?



If you are trying to trade for a villa and not a hotel converted unit, then do not submit an exchange request for a hotel conversion property. The original MOC is a hotel conversion. The Lahaina and Napili MOC is not.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 10, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> Well, that was well hidden...
> 
> For instance, in the first link, of the 19 room options, only 7 had floor plans, and in the second link, of the 18 room options, only 5 had floor plans. Luck of the draw...



I believe all but one of the 2BRs had a floor plan (the exception being the two that said coming soon), maybe half of the 1BRs had them, and I didn't see any for the guest rooms. But I think it was more than 7 for me.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> The best place I have found to view these is to go to the marriottvacationclub.com site for whatever resort you are seeking the floor plan for.  For example, here is KBC.  http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-kauai-beach-club/overview.shtml
> 
> From there, just below the pictures on the right hand side is a floor plan link.  After the first one comes up, you can click the right arrow next to the floor plan to see other room sizes.  They do not always show all of the possibilities, but I have usually found what info that I need.
> 
> Good luck.



Ditto,  this is the place to go. The only drawback is this web site will not always display current renovated units at a resort.


----------

